# Airmiles/Ferries



## doey (May 11, 2008)

hi guys, has anyone used airmiles for the isle of wight crossing recently. i have 2600 miles in my account and hope it will make a fair dent in the return fare, or is that wishful thinking. any info gratefully received.

regards doey.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used Air Miles about 4 years ago for the Portsmouth to Caen crossing and they did give us a reasonable reduction. We did all the booking via Air Miles who were very helpful. Just phone them, say what you want to do and they will immediately tell you their best offer and book it for you if you wish.

We found the best deals on the IoW crossing last month were via the Red Funnel ferry line themselves; they did us a very good deal for crossing (6.5m van and 2 adults) plus 5 nights on a site in East Cowes a few hundred yards from the terminal, all as a package.

G


----------

